# Amping Speakers



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, I did infact search and didnt find what i was looking for. I've got Pioneer 6.5's all around and want to amp them so they will stay crisp at higher volume. The thing is that i have no idea how... would i need just one 4 channel amp? Or could i go 2? or even 1 channel?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

1 4 channel amp
2 2 channel amps
4 1 channel amps

probly be cheaper if you went went the first one.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you COULD run it off of a 2 channel amp. Just wire them in parallel, the amp would run a little hotter because of the increased impedance load.

I would just go with a 4 channel amp, it would be the easiest


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey, I know this is a new question but i figured it would be a waste to make a new thread. But anyway. My speakers say that the "nominal impedence" is 4 ohm. does that mean that thats the best for them? or just the minimum/maximum or whatever... i am very not technical on audio... thanks.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

4 ohm is whats recommended. You could make them 2 ohm or 8 ohm but you should just stick to whats recommended.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

How do you st how many ohms the amp runs on?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

4ohm nominal means that the speakers are 4ohm. If you get a 2ch amp, you'll look at the 4ohm power rating because your speakers are 4ohm and you'll be running the amp at 4ohm.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> Hey, I did infact search and didnt find what i was looking for. I've got Pioneer 6.5's all around and want to amp them so they will stay crisp at higher volume. The thing is that i have no idea how... would i need just one 4 channel amp? Or could i go 2? or even 1 channel?


You could always just get a good 2 channel, amp the fronts and let your head unit push the rears.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> How do you st how many ohms the amp runs on?


The speaker's impedance and how you wire multiple speakers together will determine the final load on the amp. Now not all amps are stable at lower impedances. Most are stable to 2 ohm, and some bigger amps are stable to 1 ohm, whilst some competition amps are stable down to 0.33 ohm. Ohms/impedance = resistance. The higher the ohm rating, the more resistance will be encountered. To tell at what bottom resistance the amp is stable at, check with the owner's manual. Usually an amp will be rated as follows (generic values):

100x2 @ 4 ohms
180x2 @ 2 ohms
380x1 @ 4 ohms

The less the resistance, the more power that will flow. Its a hard concept to understand, but check the website for some more information:

Check out #38 and #58 for wiring differences and how it affect the end resistance.



Basic Car Audio


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> you COULD run it off of a 2 channel amp. Just wire them in parallel, the amp would run a little hotter because of the increased impedance load.


If you do this you will lose your stereo imaging capabilities.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> If you do this you will lose your stereo imaging capabilities.


or your ability to fade, depending on which pair of speakers you wired to which channel


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Is it hooked up the same way that an amp for subs is? Power wire from battery, ground, RCA from deck, and control wire from deck? Then just run the + and the - from each channel to each speaker?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> Is it hooked up the same way that an amp for subs is? Power wire from battery, ground, RCA from deck, and control wire from deck? Then just run the + and the - from each channel to each speaker?


Yup. Usually an aftermarket head unit will have several pre outs...FRONT/REAR/SUB make sure to connect the interconnects (RCAs) to the corresponing outputs for the amps.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> If you do this you will lose your stereo imaging capabilities.


how would you lose the imaging capabilities? I think you mean the fader. Imaging is the placement of the speaker and how directly the soundwaves get to your ear


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> how would you lose the imaging capabilities? I think you mean the fader. Imaging is the placement of the speaker and how directly the soundwaves get to your ear


You lose the control factor. If you cant control your fader, then you ultimately lose imaging. Thats why in a studio, there are speakers all around, and the ones in the rear may be set to higher volumes, hence enhancing the stereo imaging and overall sound staging. If you lose this control/ability...then what else would you call it?


----------

